# Safari - pb pour ouvrir pdf



## Dimouu (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un petit pb depuis quelques temps...je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les fichiers pdf dans Safari. Quand je clique dessus, ça charge puis une page blanche apparait. Je suis obligé d'enregister sur le bureau puis d'ouvrir Aperçu.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider???

Merci !


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Octobre 2005)

Dimouu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai un petit pb depuis quelques temps...je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les fichiers pdf dans Safari. Quand je clique dessus, ça charge puis une page blanche apparait. Je suis obligé d'enregister sur le bureau puis d'ouvrir Aperçu.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
As tu vérifié dans les préférences Accrobat (onglet Internet) que la bonne version d'accrobat reader est bien cochée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2005)

quelle est ta version de safari ? 

avant une mise à jour récente, il était impossible de lire les PDF avec Safari, il fallait utiliser PDF browser plugin/..

Si ta version est récente, installes le tout de même, tu ne devrais plus avoir de pb...


----------



## matt10000 (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

ayant un problème apparant je continue ce post.

Je dispose d'un mini mac avec OS X V10.3.9, par défaut j'ai safari 1.3 v312.

J'ai créé un petit outil en ligne qui génère des pdf. En gros on fait une sélection d'articles puis on clic sur un lien ce qui a pour conséquence d'ouvrir une nouvelle page web avec un pdf récapitulant les informations de ces articles.

Sur mon mini mac tout fonctionne très bien.
J'ai un ami qui vient de tester avec son mac perso (apparemment un très réscend) et il me dit ne pas pouvoir lire les pdf dans safari !!!

Ca fait très peu de temps que je me suis mis au mac donc je ne sais absolument pas d'ou peut venir le problème. Lui me dis qu'il a une nouvelle version de safari et que celle-ci li directement les pdf dans le browser alors que la version que j'utilise génère un pdf et l'ouvre dans le reader.

J'utilise la librairie fpdf pour générer mes fichiers.

Quelqu'un a t il une petite idée du pourquoi du comment?
Y a t-il une solution?

Merci et bonne journée à tous


----------



## matt10000 (20 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de trouver un post disant qu'avec safari 2 les pdf s'ouvrent dans le browser.
Je viens de demander &#224; mon ami quelle version il utilise et c'est bien la 2 donc je ne comprend pas d'ou vient le probl&#232;me.
Et c'est balo parceque apparemment safari 2 requiert un os  10.4 donc je ne peut m&#234;me pas tester !!

ahhh informations int&#233;ressante, mon ami vien de me dire que le pdf essaye de s'ouvrir mais qu'il g&#233;n&#232;re une erreur:
"file
must start with %-PDF" et pourtant cette personne &#224; bien aper&#231;u et acrobar reader d'instal&#233;s.
Ce pourrait il que le probl&#232;me vienne de mon code, sachant que &#231;a fonctionne sur pc avec ie6, firefox et sur mac 10.3.9 avec safari1.3, op&#233;ra??


----------



## Php21 (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut a tous,

Je suis dans le meme cas que Dimouu et j'ai bien not&#233; le plugin de Woa, mais le site est en englais . ma question est : Est-ce un freeware ? et si oui, ou dois-je le ranger dans mon iMac ?
Merci d'avance
Ps : Au fait, que fait-il exactement ce plugin ?


----------

